# Not that happy with Silk? Want full screen browsing?



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Then just side load something better 

That's the thing about android, you can always fix it. I personally use miren browser, it has a smart full screen mode.

First go to the app market on the fire and download "ES File Explorer", and make sure you have unknown sources turned to on in settings under "device". Go to this link http://www.mediafire.com/?73366sj0x18z35i , on your computer, make sure you use a browser with a popup blocker, LOL. Just click on download to save the apk to your computer. Just to note, this is a free app, its just not on the amazon market yet, so you have to download it from an independent host, nothing shady going on here . Once on your computer plug your kindle in and drag the apk somewhere on the storage, I made a folder called apk's. Then just start up File Explorer, navigate to the apk and press on it to install it.

There you go, run miren and you can browse in full screen all you want. Because it isnt an amazon approved app you end up with a big ugly icon in your carousel, but its worth t if you need the full screen.

Edit: Just tried Opera Mobile, like it the best so far! You can get it here: http://www.multiupload.com/9PQ4QAMV Just click direct download from your Fire.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

IMO the Silk browser is just fine... If anything the bottom bar should have a hide option and have the little ^ so that you can still access it if you needed. As for the notification bar and the tab bar, I like them the way they are.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I sideloaded Dolphin HD and Opera Mobile(not mini). Both work great but Silk is much faster for me if I disable the accelerated browsing.  I may try Firefox next since it is getting Flash support.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just tried Opera Mobile.  WOW it works great for me, the page scrolling is SO smooth!  Ill have to give Silk a try with the acceleration thing turned off, but I think Opera is the browser for me from now on.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm using dolphin hd,  mainly to keep my bookmarks synced between my fire and droid x.  I do like the silk browser though,  just wish it handled bookmarks better.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Keep in mind, too, that Silk does it "thing" by caching all your movements in the Amazon Cloud.  I love Amazon, and I think they're a great company, but the idea that they are tracking everything I do on the web does creep me out a bit.  For that reason alone, I'd choose an alternate browser.

--Maria


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

meromana said:


> Keep in mind, too, that Silk does it "thing" by caching all your movements in the Amazon Cloud. I love Amazon, and I think they're a great company, but the idea that they are tracking everything I do on the web does creep me out a bit. For that reason alone, I'd choose an alternate browser.
> 
> --Maria


You can turn that feature off...

Furthermore, it's not as scary as it sounds or at least as some people make it out to be. Here's part of Andy Ihnatko's review in regards to the "Privacy" of the Silk browser.



> But holy cats! P-p-p-personal privacy! Yow!
> 
> Okay, well-spotted: you should be instinctively suspicious of any proxy system that has an opportunity to look at all of the data that you send every time you go anywhere on the Web. Amazon's Silk team has engaged in a bunch of talks with the Electronic Frontier Foundation -- leading advocates of users' rights -- about Silk's potential privacy problems. The EFF notes some important concerns, but on their site they say that they're "generally satisfied with the privacy design of Silk."
> 
> ...


----------



## trastan (Nov 14, 2011)

jeremy81 said:


> I sideloaded Dolphin HD and Opera Mobile(not mini). Both work great but Silk is much faster for me if I disable the accelerated browsing. I may try Firefox next since it is getting Flash support.


Very interesting. I'll give it a shot when I get home. I have no issues with the browser as it is, but, if turning off accelerated browsing helps speed it up a bit (at least at this point), then it's certainly worth a try.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

I tried it. Sped it up allot, also make sure to put flash to on demand. Still not as fast or smooth as opera mobile though lol


----------



## LJCohen (Nov 18, 2011)

jd78 said:


> You can turn that feature off...
> 
> Furthermore, it's not as scary as it sounds or at least as some people make it out to be. Here's part of Andy Ihnatko's review in regards to the "Privacy" of the Silk browser.


Thank you very much for posting the info about privacy and web-optimized Silk. I never thought of the upside of having it be safer to browse on unencrypted wifi, and basically, that's most of what I will do with the Fire. It's what will be with me in coffee shops, etc.

Though I will probably also side load a second browser to compare.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Okkoto86 said:


> Then just side load something better
> 
> Edit: Just tried Opera Mobile, like it the best so far! You can get it here: http://www.multiupload.com/9PQ4QAMV Just click direct download from your Fire.


Thanks so much for the info. I sideloaded Opera Mobile and am very happy to have more screen available. And now that I've figured out that the speed dials are fast bookmarks I don't miss the bookmarks toolbar. Very pleased. Now I think I can sell my iPad and be content.


----------

